
Internet is becoming unreadable because of a trend towards lighter thinner fonts - Jerry2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/10/23/internet-is-becoming-unreadable-because-of-a-trend-towards-light/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12743628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12743628)

------
chevas
Chrome windows is notoriously bad at rendering select 300 weight fonts. It's
almost as if I can conclude the website was made on MAC when I see one.

The low contrast bit is senseless.

